# Podział klasy adresowej na mniejsze prefiksy

## mcbarlo

Witam

Mam obecnie router BGP postawiony na Birdzie. Rozglaszam dwie klasy /24. Jedna z nich chcialbym podzielic od strony LAN-u na 4 mniejsze /26.

Z tego co wiem sam Bird w tym nie bierze udzialu, ale nie jestem do konca pewien. Bardzo prosze o podpowiedz jak skonfigurowac interface wewnetrzny? Czy oprocz samej konfiguracji sieciowki trzeba zrobic cos jeszcze?

----------

